# Joe's da man!!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Joe! I will use the magic coner on this bonus room/attic room I'm on ...:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

While I was admiring my new Trim-Tex mouse pad.... My whif said Oh my god !!! Are you tearing up!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:d:d:d


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Holy crap!! Nice package!!
Err....wait...let me rephrase that..
Nice presents!! Joe's the man!!
It's like Christmas come early eh Moore!?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> :d:d:d


What the hell's 2buck doing on the dash of your truck!?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What the hell's 2buck doing on the dash of your truck!?
> View attachment 4750
> View attachment 4751


 who?? 10:00 kelly ?? He's lookin for a cup of Tim Horton's coffee!:jester::jester::jester::thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> who?? 10:00 kelly ?? He's lookin for a cup of Tim Horton's coffee!


Joe sent me 2 dolls

Maybe he was trying to tell me something:furious:



x2


----------



## Chad64 (Jul 19, 2012)

That's one crazy bonus room man!! Holy crap!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Chad64 said:


> That's one crazy bonus room man!! Holy crap!!


 It's messed up..Theres no room for a scaffold ..ladders @ planks are over kill...I may have to float around on this one ...You know ...
use my cape!:zorro:


----------



## Chad64 (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol I hear ya bro! Just get out ur chuck Norris jet pack that always works for me. Lol!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Joe sent me 2 dolls
> 
> Maybe he was trying to tell me something:furious:
> 
> x2


I found the other triplet :whistling2:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow ! Joe is really the man ! I would love to get the same package!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Wow ! Joe is really the man ! I would love to get the same package!


Maybe if you wear one of these sweaters, and tell Joe you have been wrong for cheering for the Habs (montreal Canadiens) all these years:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwi you forgot one


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I found the other triplet :whistling2:


That is one sexxy doll, Joe should be selling them, not giving them away, he could make a killing:thumbsup:

Sell them for 4 bucks, 2bucks for me, 2bucks for Joe:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Kiwi you forgot one


You can do better than that man!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That is one sexxy doll, Joe should be selling them, not giving them away, he could make a killing:thumbsup:
> 
> Sell them for 4 bucks, 2bucks for me, 2bucks for Joe:thumbsup:


Too bad that versions so fat it would cost Joe 6 bucks to make one. :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Too bad that versions so fat it would cost Joe 6 bucks to make one. :laughing:


then maybe he can make this one, it should sell good in New Zealand:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Just look at what they have done to your little trim tex man Joe!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool swag, funny thread. What is up with the figurines?


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I whant a trim tex doll on the dash of my truck !!! So cool !!


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I whant a trim tex doll on the dash of my truck !!! So cool !!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

machinemud said:


> I whant a trim tex doll on the dash of my truck !!! So cool !!



have to order by name there are different personalities:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2-buck Moore brian


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

look...He's pissed off!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

I go out of town for five days and you guys are out of control....

Someone needs to start a new thread:

The adventures of Fatty Boy


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My whif told me the trim tex doll Is a stress ball ..:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> look...He's pissed off!


Double double pissed off:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

machinemud said:


> I whant a trim tex doll on the dash of my truck !!! So cool !!


Me too, Then i can take adventure pics of fatty boy as well. I feel left out


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Joe is a really nice guy to talk with, I am still coming up with more idea's on my Raising the cieling project.. I think it will turn out looking good.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> While I was admiring my new Trim-Tex mouse pad.... My whif said Oh my god !!! Are you tearing up!!!!



hey moe what is the purpose of an attic like that, I have the same in my abode







, undeveloped of course


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> hey moe what is the purpose of an attic like that, I have the same in my abode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Heat trapp!!.....Looks!! .....bonus room= extra room?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Heat trapp!!.....Looks!! .....bonus room= extra room?


think I will board mine up and sleep up there in the winter


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

machinemud said:


> I whant a trim tex doll on the dash of my truck !!! So cool !!


And me, we could take holiday snaps with the chubby wee fella from different places all over the world.
People used to do that here, as a prank they would pinch someones garden gnome and take it on a world trip and take pics of it at different tourist destinations, then it mysteriously turns up back where it was stolen from holding photo's of the trip :thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> And me, we could take holiday snaps with the chubby wee fella from different places all over the world.
> People used to do that here, as a prank they would pinch someones garden gnome and take it on a world trip and take pics of it at different tourist destinations, then it mysteriously turns up back where it was stolen from holding photo's of the trip :thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> And me, we could take holiday snaps with the chubby wee fella from different places all over the world.
> People used to do that here, as a prank they would pinch someones garden gnome and take it on a world trip and take pics of it at different tourist destinations, then it mysteriously turns up back where it was stolen from holding photo's of the trip :thumbup:


----------

